# Pressemitteilung der DGzRS



## Anglerboard-Team (24. Juli 2006)

*Heißer Tag auch für die Seenotretter: Kümo-Kapitän irritiert 
im Cuxhavener Revier / Amtshilfe für die Polizei *

Bis 21.30 Uhr am Mittwochabend (19.07.06) waren die Seenotretter von der Station Cuxhaven mit dem Seenotkreuzer HERMANN HELMS der DGzRS (Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger) im Einsatz „vor der Haustür“: Der Kapitän eines Küstenmotorschiffs (Kümo) war der Revierzentrale durch unsichere Manöver aufgefallen. Vor Anker auf Medem-Reede liegende Seeschiffe mussten Bunkerarbeiten (bunkern: Treibstoff/Dieselöl tanken) unterbrechen und zur Sicherheit wieder Fahrt aufnehmen, um möglichen Kollisionen zu entgehen.

Im Rahmen der Amtshilfe gelang es der Wasserschutzpolizei, von Bord des Seenotkreuzers das Kümo (80 m Länge) regelrecht zu entern und den offenbar angetrunkenen Kapitän trotz zunächst heftigen Widerstands vorübergehend festzunehmen. An Land wurde eine Blutprobe entnommen; das Ergebnis war positiv. Dem aus Estland stammenden Kapitän wurde die Weiterfahrt verboten.

Kurz darauf wurden die Seenotretter der Station Norderney/Seenotkreuzer BERNHARD GRUBEN von dem Fahrgastschiff „Wappen von Norderney“ (31 m Länge) um Hilfe gebeten: Das Schiff trieb manövrierunfähig nach Maschinenausfall im Wattengebiet und wurde um 21.10 Uhr auf den Haken genommen und sicher nach Norderney eingeschleppt. An Bord der abendlichen Ausflugsfahrt befanden sich 28 Personen, die kurz vor 23.00 Uhr im Hafen von Norderney das Schiff verlassen konnten.

Für eine deutsche Ärztin und ihren 14 Jahre alten Sohn organisierte die SEENOTLEITUNG (MRCC: Maritime Rescue Co-ordination Centre) BREMEN am Mittwochnachmittag in Zusammenarbeit mit MRCC Rijeka (Kroatien) einen Krankentransport von einer Segelyacht ans Festland in ein Krankenhaus, nachdem bei dem Jungen eine Blinddarmentzündung diagnostiziert worden war.

********** 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

i.A. Monika Grimme 

DGzRS 
Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger 
* info@dgzrs.de 
* Telefon +49 (0)421 53 707-610 
* Telefax +49 (0)421 53 707-690 
Hausanschrift: Werderstr. 2, D-28199 Bremen

*Hier könnt Ihr diskutieren und kommentierren>>*


----------

